# Mvp Vs Vtr



## andro (21/3/14)

Somebody that tried both can please give some input?


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

I have neither, but watching the video and reading at the links might help.



http://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/forums/showthread.php/26493-Itaste-MVP-v2-vs-VTR

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/1pj0wy/a_comparison_between_the_vtr_and_mvp2/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

Hi andro I have the mvp and giz has the vtr. I like both but prefer the mvp purely for its size and the capacity of its battery. The vtr however can handle sub ohm so you could put a kayfun on there as giz has done and get an absolutely outstanding vape which is where the vtr wins... the vtr is also a bit heavy for me. I can't really choose a winner they both awesome to me. See what the reviews say thats your best bet for a solid answer

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

@Stroodlepuff does the VTR always come in the nice little suitcase?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Whoops I see you are out of stock... 

Stroods are they due in in the next few days with your next order?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

Yes it always comes with the nice little suitcase  suppose thats another point to the vtr then 

We have black ines coming in

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes it always comes with the nice little suitcase  suppose thats another point to the vtr then
> 
> We have black ones coming in



Awesome! So how long till you deliver me one of dem suckers? I've wanted one of them since I started and I can put the Aerotank on it! Yay!


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Hehe Rob gotta catch 'em all

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

Will pm you we hijacking this thread  sorry andro

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (21/3/14)

Do the kayfun lite+ clones fit on the VTR without modification?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Hehe Rob gotta catch 'em all



Sure do! 

Have you seen a black one in real life? Are you getting in Silver ones as well?


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Nope, not without removing the ring.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

Not seen the black in real life yet. We had the silver in the last batch. They get very smudgy 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

The sliver ones that is

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

Hi @andro, 

I have a MVP, never had a VTR.

The main difference as I see it is that the *MVP *has its own internal battery, only goes up to 11 Watss and the atomiser screws in on top of the device making it quite a bit taller. 

The *VTR *takes any 18650 batteries (so you can carry a spare), goes up to 15 Watts and the atomiser is sunk lower down making it a "shorter" device.

Quite a few people say the VTR is too heavy. Also, as @Gizmo pointed out, you have to do a special kind of grinding modification on the support ring to fit a Kayfun RBA. 

To me, I see the MVP as a great entry to intermediate level device. It actually comes with an atomiser. Mine came with the Iclear 30S. So, for the price its pretty much an all-in-one vaping solution. I use mine on my Mini Protanks and it lasts forever at 7.5 Watts. Like 4 days. I get around 1,000 puffs on it. Really AMAZING battery life.

I would say the VTR is more high-end, but it can't take a "high-end" RBA like the Kayfun. I think this is a negative. Unless you modify it of course. 

As far as I know from one of the other threads, @Gizmo, @Rowan Francis , @Cape vaping supplies and @devdev have all modified their VTRs to accept wider diameter RBAs. Perhaps one of you guys can chime in here and correct me if any of my above is not correct.


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

As mentioned in previous threads I now use my MVP as a ohm reader and it makes a decent platform for building coils. Just note that I can't get mine to fire on a coil less than 0.9ohms so not sure if it will fire sub ohm coils less than that?


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Yes I agree with Silver's post.

MVP is a great box mod, and its excellent for all day carry. It has decent features, and the battery life is amazing. Can also be recharged on any Samsung or blackberry micro USB slot. You can almost always find somewhere to charge it in an office environment.

The VTR is an amazing piece of kit, but it is very heavy. There were some issues with the rotating connector on the VTR v1, which I have managed to sort out, and with VTR v2 they removed the rotating connector and made it solid - this sorted the issue out.

If you are just starting your vaping journey the MVP will be a great piece of kit that you will use for a long time to come. It's features are really good and its an excellent all rounder balancing capability, size and compatibility with with atomisers. 

The VTR is a little more high level - it can put out up to 15W, can fire sub-ohm coils (not tried this myself) and it fits the hand much more comfortably than the MVP. The location of the fire button is also much better.

The downside of the VTR is weight, size and cost. The cost to get it working will need to include 1 18650 battery (pref two so you have a spare) and a charger to get the batts running. The atomiser it comes with is not a bad one, but you may wish to upgrade to something sooner rather than later. The weight is extreme. I don't have any other mod that weighs nearly as much.

The plus with spending extra on the VTR is once you have batteries and a charger the cost of getting another mod, like an SVD is much lower, since you already have the systems to support it.

If you are not sure about vaping, get the MVP - I think you will find it is the better all-rounder, and gets you into the game for a much cheaper total cost. Also, you can flog the MVP second hand here more easily than a VTR

I own both, and I use both. If i need a long battery life and something that can handle a Nautilus or Protank for a day spent on site with clients, the MVP is my go to. If I am looking for something powerful to drive an atomiser up to 15w, and I will be sitting at my desk all day, then the VTR is the winner - especially because i removed the ring and can now use it with a Nautilus or Kayfun

Hope that helps @andro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

devdev said:


> I own both, and I use both. If i need a long battery life and something that can handle a Nautilus or Protank for a day spent on site with clients, the MVP is my go to. If I am looking for something powerful to drive an atomiser up to 15w, and I will be sitting at my desk all day, then the VTR is the winner - especially because i removed the ring and can now use it with a Nautilus or Kayfun



That was a great review! Thanks @devdev!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/3/14)

I agree with @devdev a thousand percent . Fyi . Just built somebody's aqua with dual coils and bamboo wick and as it came out at 0.7 I am vaping it on my vtr and magneto ..and it's killing me with vapor 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Rowan you making me jealous mate


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/3/14)

View attachment 2310
kayfun on vtr . Aqua on magneto . And aqua on vtr fired at a now stable 0.8 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

OMG it looks amazing on the VTR *DROOL*


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

oi! Gimme my Aqua back  (Now lets see @Gizmo moan  )


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/3/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 2312
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



looks better on the VTR

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Agreed but nice and small on the magneto.


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

It rocks on the Magneto!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> It rocks on the Magneto!



It does look nice im just biased towards box mods 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It does look nice im just biased towards box mods
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


More talking about performance


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

Aaaah oki dokes 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 2312
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



What MOD is that Rowan?


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

The Kayfun is 22mm in diameter link

Where as the Nautilus is 23.5mm in diameter link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> The Kayfun is 22mm in diameter link
> 
> Where as the Nautilus is 23.5mm in diameter link



Sorry this is the wrong thread for this message.. My apologies


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> What MOD is that Rowan?


It's the aqua on my magneto @rob

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

@devdev -awesome post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (21/3/14)

Perfect. Thanks everybody . I pm already who sell it . And yes put me down for a new vtr . Cant wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Awesome. Enjoy.


----------

